# IF she was reg. Paint...what would her markings be considered?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Just curious  I believe she is full Paint,but has no papers so I will say pinto. She is mostly bay,but has a couple spots (one on shoulder and one on chest) and then a funny sabino-ish looking spot on her barrel...and lots of face white...what would she be considered if registered?
thanks!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would just call her a bay with spots :lol: 
If anything I would call her a "solid" paint since she doesn't have a recognized spot pattern like tobiano or overo


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Could she be considered pinto even though she doesnt have many spots? Thx!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol I must say that is one naughty looking marking on her neck!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its been many years since we had a paint, but she had no markings at all except a blaze down her face and she was a registered paint. I'm not sure what the criteria is for pinto. Sorry can't help you out more. There are tons of paint owner here who I'm sure will give you a better answer.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> lol I must say that is one naughty looking marking on her neck!



Lol...thanks for the laugh...i hadnt noticed its...resemblance...lol..hahahaha


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

She would be a bay overo. As long as a horse has a white spot bigger than a quarter it isnt solid.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

TexasBlaze said:


> She would be a bay overo. As long as a horse has a white spot bigger than a quarter it isnt solid.


Good to know! See I knew someone would have it :wink:


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> She would be a bay overo. As long as a horse has a white spot bigger than a quarter it isnt solid.



Thanks! That is what i had been thinking,but wasnt 100% sure as i know little nothing about paints:wink: thanks!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

no problem =)


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

My guess would be Sabino + Frame. That tiny neck spot is a common expression of very minimal Frame, & all of that white "roaning" plus the face marking could be the result of Sabino.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> My guess would be Sabino + Frame. That tiny neck spot is a common expression of very minimal Frame, & all of that white "roaning" plus the face marking could be the result of Sabino.


Really? What exactly is frame? And would she be overo sabino frame or would she not be overo still and only be sabino frame? Thx so much....i know so little about genetics....:?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Sabino, Frame, & Splash are all grouped together as "Overo" patterns. Frame Overo is the gene that people are talking about when they say "Lethal White", because it is fatal when homozygous. It's also responsible for the patterns that most people think of when they picture an Overo horse. It's called "Frame" because it literally looks like the colour is framing the white. Frame is a pattern gene that manipulates other pattern genes. When it's by itself, or when the other pattern gene is very minimally expressed, the horse can look almost solid, like yours. However, when the other pattern gene has more expression, it tends to look something like this:

Frame + Sabino









Frame + Sabino









Frame + Splash & maybe Sabino









You could still call her a Bay Overo. Registration-wise, she'd probably be considered solid-coloured since she has so little white.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

OK, hijacking the thread a little. 

What exactly makes a horse an overo? Pattern wise. 
I was told an easy way to identify an overo was that no white went "overo" the back. It this generally true?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Yep. Tobiano goes over the back. The various types of Overo do not, with the exception of very extreme cases (Maximum Sabinos can appear all white).

Splash White is called so because it basically looks like the horse has been dipped feet first into a can of white paint. They characteristically have high white socks, white extending up from their belly, & bald white faces that very frequently include white over their eyes. Minimally expressed Splash horses typically have a crooked stripe down their face or a snip. The gene can cause blue eyes. Their tails tend to go white from the bottom up (which is opposite from a tobiano). The so-called "medicine hat" paints are generally horses who are thought to be homozygous for Splash who are also carrying Tobiano. When Splash & Sabino are together, it tends to cause black eyeliner. There is currently no genetic test for Splash.
Splash:








Splash & Sabino (note the eyeliner):








Minimal Splash:









Sabino can look quite similar to Splash sometimes, however there are differences. Sabino does not cause blue eyes. They do not necessarily have all white legs, although it is a very common feature. Their back legs will often have tall, jagged stockings that reach all the way up to their belly. Their markings are not as cleanly expressed as Splash is, & tend to look messier around the edges. The white on their faces avoids their eyes, and they often have dark mustaches. Sabino can cause extensive "roaning" (although not true roan) throughout a horse's coat, which generally starts from the belly up. Many horses with very tall stockings and big white blazes are actually Sabino. Currently, the only type of Sabino that can be tested for is called Sabino1. It is speculated that some form of Sabino is responsible for all white markings, although no one has developed a test to prove this theory yet.
Sabino with heavy "roaning":








Sabino + Tobiano:








Minimal Sabino:


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>Yep. Tobiano goes over the back. The various types of Overo do not, with the exception of very extreme cases (Maximum Sabinos can appear all white)._



Splash can and does sometimes go over the back, even when not very extreme. Most commonly at the hips/tailhead.

































































And just to make it more interesting..... very minimally expressed Tobiano does not always go over the back.






























.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Usually when I think of "crossing the back", I think of the actual back like in the 5th & 8th pictures, not the tailhead. Although I would consider most of those horses to be pretty extreme Splash! Horses #5, #8, & #9 are Splash + Sabino

That black filly on the bottom is definitely Splash as well, look at her tail. If she was just Tobi, it wouldn't be white from the bottom up like that. I looked up her sire, I'm guessing he was probably Tobi, Splash, & Sabino.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

paints can be considered paints even if there a solid colour


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> paints can be considered paints even if there a solid colour




I know:wink: but she isnt solid since she has three spots.

Thanks so much Eastowest and quixotic....wonderful explanations! ......and beautiful horses!!! I would love to have some of those splashes...lol


----------

